# New Toy for the Shop



## Dehn0045 (Oct 5, 2020)

I've been in the market for a bandsaw for a while.  I wanted to buy one that would last me a lifetime, thankfully I resisted the temptation to go to a box store and buy a little 9 inch bench top.  I've had my eye on the 17 inch Grizzly, but haven't been able to justify $1k or more on a saw that I have been able to make due without.  Finally I decided to go the used route.  I waited a month or so and finally got ahold of this 14" Delta for $150, I figure it's a 1980s vintage, probably about as old as I am.  Did a minor tune-up - new link belt, blade, and guide blocks (tires were recently replaced with urethane) - I'm really happy with the performance.  Still need to make some sleds and come up with a fence (probably DIY, but might buy something).  Some day I might get the riser block and Carter bearing guides, but for now I'll enjoy the 6" resaw capacity and ability do some of the projects I've always wanted to try.


----------



## PreacherJon (Oct 6, 2020)

Nice!  I need a new one... old one broke down 7 years ago... something else keeps popping up and my fund keeps going down.  Starting the fund all over again.   I want a Grizzly as well.  Mostly to cut up bowl blanks.  I can do everything else with either my tablesaw or scroll saw.


----------



## Dick Mahany (Oct 6, 2020)

That's a great saw. You'll enjoy it.

 I've had mine for over 20 yrs and it has been a solid performer.  I added the Carter quick release and the 6" riser block and they are an excellent add on.  I did have one self inflicted problem as a result of trying to tension a 3/4" Laguna Resaw King blade.  I bent the upper wheel mount arm which is the known weak link on the Delta 14".  Fortunately Iturra Designs make a very heavy duty replacement that is machined from a solid piece of steel.  I'm sure this saw will now outlast me.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Oct 6, 2020)

Dick Mahany said:


> That's a great saw. You'll enjoy it.
> 
> I've had mine for over 20 yrs and it has been a solid performer.  I added the Carter quick release and the 6" riser block and they are an excellent add on.  I did have one self inflicted problem as a result of trying to tension a 3/4" Laguna Resaw King blade.  I bent the upper wheel mount arm which is the known weak link on the Delta 14".  Fortunately Iturra Designs make a very heavy duty replacement that is machined from a solid piece of steel.  I'm sure this saw will now outlast me.



Thanks for the info!  I hadn't heard about the upper wheel mount, thats good to know.  At this point I think the 1/2" blade will suit my needs, but if I do the riser block I might just upgrade the wheel mount at the same time.  The only other thing is the motor is still the original 1/2 hp, at some point I will probably consider upgrading to a 1 HP possibly with variable speed (or change pulley ratio) so I can use for wood or metal.


----------



## pshrynk (Oct 6, 2020)

Nice!  I have a 10" Craftsman that works quite well, especially when the blade is replaced on occasion...  I sorta envy the resaw capacity you've got.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Oct 6, 2020)

pshrynk said:


> Nice!  I have a 10" Craftsman that works quite well, especially when the blade is replaced on occasion...  I sorta envy the resaw capacity you've got.


I was getting frustrated missing out on used deals for 14 inchers and was going to settle with a 10 or 12 incher new.  But then this one popped up and was only an hour drive, I got lucky - around here they go extremely quick.  There are a lot more of the 14 inchers available used in MN and WI, I was going to have my dad buy me one up there and bring it with him when he drives here next.  But I'm glad I scrapped that plan, these things are heavier than I expected - 250+ lbs.  I don't do a ton of bowls, but when I do I hate knocking off the corners, I'm glad I won't ever be doing that again!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 7, 2020)

Dehn0045 said:


> I was getting frustrated missing out on used deals for 14 inchers and was going to settle with a 10 or 12 incher new.  But then this one popped up and was only an hour drive, I got lucky - around here they go extremely quick.  There are a lot more of the 14 inchers available used in MN and WI, I was going to have my dad buy me one up there and bring it with him when he drives here next.  But I'm glad I scrapped that plan, these things are heavier than I expected - 250+ lbs.  I don't do a ton of bowls, but when I do I hate knocking off the corners, I'm glad I won't ever be doing that again!


Only an hours drive... must have been across town.  
I have the same saw...  It's a very good saw.... mine is a little newer than yours, not sure just when I bought it but in the last 15 years, shortly after I retired and moved to TN.... I would like the Carter bearing guides, but they are a little pricey for my budge.... I did get the riser block for it, but went the cheaper route and bought a Grizzly riser.... my saw is gray with a green riser... I had to adapt it slightly... but works perfectly.  Only problem I've run into is the guide bar for the Grizzly is a little smaller diameter than the Delta, so I don't use it as it's too hard to keep it aligned with the blade... I use the original bar, which means I can't get below the 6" clearance under the guides... I use it mostly to cut bowl blanks and pepper mill blanks so doesn't create much of a problem... not good for re-sawing though.  
I did buy an after market fence... I think it's a Carter (It's blue anyway) but find I rarely use the fence....  I also changed out the motor on mine to a 1 1/2 hp motor when mine decided to give up the ghost...


----------



## Dehn0045 (Oct 7, 2020)

@TellicoTurning It was up in Porter, if I remember right thats close to your old stomping grounds.  I have a friend in Kingwood that I visit every once in a while, but this is only the second time I've been out past Kingwood on the eastex freeway.  Anyway, thanks for the info on your experiences.  The riser block does seem like a good next step for me too, the carter guides look nice but I agree that they might be a little too pricey.  I'm assuming the 1.5hp motor was an upgrade - most that I see are 0.5 or 0.75hp stock - I'm curious if you notice better performance with the 1.5 hp?  I'd definite go a little bigger if mine crapped out, but wondering if it would be worthwhile to swap it out before that point.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 8, 2020)

Many happy cuts!


----------



## TonyL (Oct 8, 2020)

TellicoTurning said:


> Only an hours drive... must have been across town.
> I have the same saw...  It's a very good saw.... mine is a little newer than yours, not sure just when I bought it but in the last 15 years, shortly after I retired and moved to TN.... I would like the Carter bearing guides, but they are a little pricey for my budge.... I did get the riser block for it, but went the cheaper route and bought a Grizzly riser.... my saw is gray with a green riser... I had to adapt it slightly... but works perfectly.  Only problem I've run into is the guide bar for the Grizzly is a little smaller diameter than the Delta, so I don't use it as it's too hard to keep it aligned with the blade... I use the original bar, which means I can't get below the 6" clearance under the guides... I use it mostly to cut bowl blanks and pepper mill blanks so doesn't create much of a problem... not good for re-sawing though.
> I did buy an after market fence... I think it's a Carter (It's blue anyway) but find I rarely use the fence....  I also changed out the motor on mine to a 1 1/2 hp motor when mine decided to give up the ghost...


hi. i think i have the same carter fence. mine is blue with a magnetic base.


----------



## howsitwork (Oct 8, 2020)

Dehn0045 said:


> @TellicoTurning It was up in Porter, if I remember right thats close to your old stomping grounds.  I have a friend in Kingwood that I visit every once in a while, but this is only the second time I've been out past Kingwood on the eastex freeway.  Anyway, thanks for the info on your experiences.  The riser block does seem like a good next step for me too, the carter guides look nice but I agree that they might be a little too pricey.  I'm assuming the 1.5hp motor was an upgrade - most that I see are 0.5 or 0.75hp stock - I'm curious if you notice better performance with the 1.5 hp?  I'd definite go a little bigger if mine crapped out, but wondering if it would be worthwhile to swap it out before that point.


If, repeat IF the motor goes, consider upgrading to a 3 phase motor and a phase inverter. Then you get infinitely variable speed for the saw for not a lot of extra cost. The 3 phase motor gives s smoother start and eliminates harmonics by allowing you to up or down the speed appropriately.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 9, 2020)

Dehn0045 said:


> @TellicoTurning It was up in Porter, if I remember right thats close to your old stomping grounds.  I have a friend in Kingwood that I visit every once in a while, but this is only the second time I've been out past Kingwood on the eastex freeway.  Anyway, thanks for the info on your experiences.  The riser block does seem like a good next step for me too, the carter guides look nice but I agree that they might be a little too pricey.  I'm assuming the 1.5hp motor was an upgrade - most that I see are 0.5 or 0.75hp stock - I'm curious if you notice better performance with the 1.5 hp?  I'd definite go a little bigger if mine crapped out, but wondering if it would be worthwhile to swap it out before that point.


Yep, Porter is just a little north of Humble where I lived and a regular route for me when I went to visit my mom... I would run through Porter to connect with I45 in Conroe....  When I met my wife, her mother lived in Porter, so that got to be a regular visit before she got sick and moved in with her younger daughter in Kingwood.
There used to be a really good wood turning, pen kits, etc. store in Old Town Spring that I frequented when I first started turning... don't think they are there now, but don't remember how we went to get there now... age seems to fade some memories.

On the saw, the 1.5 was an upgrade, but necessitated by the failure of the original motor.... I'm lousy at doing resawing, so do very little, but it seems to handled the thicker bowl blanks nicely especially when I keep a sharp blade on it....
I usually cut them from half logs so I do go through some pretty thick wood.  I've even put whole logs on it and cut them down the middle.  I still have to remember to let the saw do the work and not push quite so hard...

The reason I said only an hour away must have been across town... I worked in East Houston near where I610 and I10 crossed... a block from the Budweiser plant... (I looked out my office window at the plant across an open lot - smelled the plant all day -- don't like Bud to this day)... it was 28 miles from my house to work and took an hour to do the drive every morning and evening.  My wife worked on the west side out where the Sam Houston intersected with 290 (I think) ... took her an hour too... once at work were were about 65 miles apart and both still in city limits.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 9, 2020)

TonyL said:


> hi. i think i have the same carter fence. mine is blue with a magnetic base.


Don't think mine has a magnetic base... it came with a rail that fits the side of the saw table...


----------



## Dehn0045 (Oct 9, 2020)

@TellicoTurning we live in league city, south of town towards galveston and have been near here since '06.  I used to work at a chemical plant off of I10 east between 610 and beltway 8, I would drive by that Bud plant everyday.  Funny thing - it was about an hour drive  .  Thankfully I made the drive to Porter on a weekend and was able to avoid some slowdowns, probably would've been a 2 hour drive during rush hour.  Although, traffic has been a lot better this year for obvious reasons.  Thanks again for the bandsaw advice!


----------



## TonyL (Oct 9, 2020)

TellicoTurning said:


> Don't think mine has a magnetic base... it came with a rail that fits the side of the saw table...


I have a benchtop model. If you get a chance, can direct me to the one you have. Thanks either way.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 9, 2020)

TonyL said:


> I have a benchtop model. If you get a chance, can direct me to the one you have. Thanks either way.


I stand corrected, mine is a Kreg...





__





						kreg band saw fence - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 9, 2020)

Dehn0045 said:


> @TellicoTurning we live in league city, south of town towards galveston and have been near here since '06.  I used to work at a chemical plant off of I10 east between 610 and beltway 8, I would drive by that Bud plant everyday.  Funny thing - it was about an hour drive  .  Thankfully I made the drive to Porter on a weekend and was able to avoid some slowdowns, probably would've been a 2 hour drive during rush hour.  Although, traffic has been a lot better this year for obvious reasons.  Thanks again for the bandsaw advice!



Assuming you went up hwy 59... there used to be a point north of I10 that no matter what time of the day, seemed like traffic slowed to a stop... no reason, just slowed and stopped.

Watching the hurricane... looks like Houston will get hit again... batten down and be safe.   We left Houston the week after Rita hit... don't miss hurricanes one bit.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 9, 2020)

TellicoTurning said:


> I stand corrected, mine is a Kreg...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Oct 9, 2020)

@TellicoTurning yep, 45 to 59, didn't notice anything heading north, smooth sailing.  All of the freeways around here have really expanded in the last 10 years, it's pretty crazy.  They have been working on 45 since we moved here, going to be at least four to six lanes each way darn near to Galveston.  Thankfully I took a job that is only 10 miles from my house, but there is a major construction project going on the bridge on the east side clear lake (146), it's going to be another major freeway basically from Texas City to Baytown.  

It looks like we pretty much dodged this hurricane.  Laura was close a few weeks ago, but didn't get much of anything here for that.  Louisiana has had a rough year.  I think Rita was a year before we moved here, but we've had two big ones since - Ike and Harvey.  I expect that someday I'll move and will definitely go somewhere that doesn't deal with hurricanes!


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 10, 2020)

Mine's a 1946.  I added the riser kit and the big spinner wheel.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Oct 10, 2020)

@sbwertz it's funny because I asked the guy that I bought it from if he bought it new, not realizing it was from the early 80s, he gave me the "how old do you think I am" look.  Really they haven't changed much since the 40s, just different paint colors.  I like the handle you got, I think I'm going to make my own -- the stock handle is super inadequate (knuckle buster).  Also I see you have a light, that's one more thing I have to add to my to-do list.


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 11, 2020)

Check out Iturra Design  Phone 904 642 2802.  Order their catalog.  They have EVERYTHING for the old Delta saws.  They don't have a website.  The light is original on the forties model.


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 11, 2020)

Whoa!  If you do a google search for Iturra Design it brings up a half dozen "images for Iturra Design" and one of them is my "before" picture of my band saw.  When I first got it, it didn't have covers or the riser.  It was my grandfather's, then my father's  and now mine.


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 14, 2020)

Just before my dad died, he had been doing a lot of sawing that required blade changes, so the covers were off the saw.  I didn't find them until several months later when we finished cleaning out his shop.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Oct 14, 2020)

sbwertz said:


> Just before my dad died, he had been doing a lot of sawing that required blade changes, so the covers were off the saw.  I didn't find them until several months later when we finished cleaning out his shop.


I'm glad that mine has the hinge doors.  Kinda freaks me out when the wheels are spinning with the doors open - can't imagine actually trying to cut with them open


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 14, 2020)

Dehn0045 said:


> I'm glad that mine has the hinge doors.  Kinda freaks me out when the wheels are spinning with the doors open - can't imagine actually trying to cut with them open


Me too... it only takes a fraction of a second to close the door and don't have to worry about a blade jumping off the wheels and whirling towards me... I get enough blood in the shop as it is.


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 15, 2020)

Me too.  That is why I now have two sets of covers!  I bought replacements before we found the old ones.


----------



## bmachin (Oct 16, 2020)

Dehn0045 said:


> at some point I will probably consider upgrading to a 1 HP possibly with variable speed (or change pulley ratio) so I can use for wood or metal.


Before you go down that road you might take a look at a series of videos that Tubalcain (Mrpete222) posted at the end of 2018 where he converted an old Delta 14 inch to metal cutting. If memory serves, he used pulley changes, a DC motor, and a VFD. Pretty interesting stuff.

Here's the link to the beginning of the series where he demonstrates proper metal cutting speeds on a multi-speed Boice Crane:






Bill


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 16, 2020)

I put a new motor from Grizzly on mine.  It already has two pulleys, one for wood, one for metal.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Oct 16, 2020)

@bmachin I have watched parts of the series, Mrpete222 channel is excellent, so much to learn from him.  I love how he combines the technical details with the practical aspects for a home hobbyist.  If I ever get serious about converting I'll definitely watch the series closer and take notes.

@sbwertz thanks for the info on the grizzly motor, that's a good option


----------

